# Great original Postwar Schwinn



## Joe Buffardi (Sep 22, 2014)

Here is a beauty I would like to share with you all that I  picked up on Friday. I was on my way home from work and hit some bad traffic. I got off the freeway and went down an unknown street and found a little shop that had all kinds of oddities and bikes and this Schwinn was all alone in the corner. I could see it peeking out at me and taunting me to take it home with my other bikes. I was sold on it. All original finish untouched paint. The front wheel is incorrect but I have a spare in my shed of parts. 

By the serial number and parts this a 1948 Schwinn DX model. Check out the bike dealer waterslide on the down tube.

Enjoy!!!


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 22, 2014)

Wow, that is sweet! Are you absolutely sure it's a 52? I'd guess it being a 40's with that serial on the bottom bracket.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Sep 22, 2014)

*Serial number*

I tried to decode it on a Schwinn website and it came up with 1952. If you have a better way of decoding I'm all ears. It looks like 1948-52 to me. They used the skiptooth sweetheart up to 1954. The head badge is throwing me off, it looks earlier.

Serial# is C40234


----------



## spoker (Sep 22, 2014)

kool bike i really like how the blue color really comes alive


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 22, 2014)

Joe Buffardi said:


> I tried to decode it on a Schwinn website and it came up with 1952. If you have a better way of decoding I'm all ears. It looks like 1948-52 to me. They used the skiptooth sweetheart up to 1954. The head badge is throwing me off, it looks earlier.
> 
> Serial# is C40234





I'm thinking it could be a 47, so maybe the experts will chime in. The serial number look up on schwinncruisers.com is worthless for the older bikes. It may work okay for the 60's and later but I have my doubts.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Sep 22, 2014)

*Thank you*

Thank you for the heads up on the decoder. I had a feeling it was earlier. I noticed that it didn't have any truss rods. I am not a Schwinn expert at all. I have had a few but all pre-war. This is the newest Schwinn I have. I am still shocked on the condition of the paint. It shines like brand new Nitro cellulose laquer.


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 22, 2014)

Here is the 48 catalog... http://schwinncruisers.com/catalogs/1948.html#d-97x

After you get that all cleaned up I'll send you a pre printed FedX label for the shipping box.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Sep 22, 2014)

*1948 Schwinn*

Thank you for the great catalog link.


----------



## rollfaster (Sep 22, 2014)

*Congrads..*

On a sweet little dx. That thing is really clean. Not much to do, degrease bearings put on the correct front wheel and a set of matching tires.


----------



## larock65 (Sep 22, 2014)

*Nice bike!*

Nice pick up Joe! 
When you need it to let me know!


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Sep 22, 2014)

*Thank you*

Thank you for all the offers. I am actually building a collection.


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Sep 23, 2014)

57 spitfire said:


> On a sweet little dx. That thing is really clean. Not much to do, degrease bearings put on the correct front wheel and a set of matching tires.




Agreed, very nice DX.  But please, do something wit the tires.  A nice set of US Royal chain tread white walls  would do it well.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Sep 23, 2014)

*DX*

Well of course I will change out the front rim and tires. I have some blackwall Uniroyal tires. Whitewalls are nice for a more loaded option bike. This is a bare bones standard issue DX Blackwalls would look right at home.


----------



## rollfaster (Sep 24, 2014)

*Dx*



Ozark Flyer said:


> Agreed, very nice DX.  But please, do something wit the tires.  A nice set of US Royal chain tread white walls  would do it well.




This 46 has a set of johns us royal chain whitewalls. You could really go either way but in most cases you see these in black. All about preference.


----------

